# Nraemt



## emt11 (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, here's the big question for you guys and gals that have taken registry. I've heard conflicting stories about NRAEMT written exam. Some say its 135 questions no matter what and some say it's just like the rest of the exams, it cuts off when it decides to. So which one is correct, and what did you think of the exam? 

As I now find myself in the waiting game for Sept. 8th(yes, I know NREMT on a Saturday) to take the written exam, with practicals on Sept. 15th.


----------



## emt11 (Aug 28, 2012)

And can a mod please fix the title to NRAEMT, way to much OCD going on about that. Thanks


----------



## JoshMM (Sep 3, 2012)

I just finished my AEMT class on the 31st here in GA and word to us was its 135 questions regardless.  I am getting ready to take a crack at the exam in a few weeks and will then be able to answer your questions 

--Josh


----------



## emt11 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok, thanks. If I happen to take mine before hand then I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## GaMedic (Sep 3, 2012)

The scope of practice update that all EMS workers in Ga had to do this year stated that the NRAEMT test was going to be a linear test until enough data has been collected to switch it to the prediction type test that the Paramedic and EMT-I test is. Where you start at baseline and you get a question right.. It goes up in difficulty until you miss then it drops in difficulty. The Advanced test isn't a progressive test yet. Can tell you that the test is broken down into sections and out of each section 85% will be adult/Geriatrics and 15% Pediatrics...

Those numbers are directly from the scope of practice update module on the www.ems.ga.gov




Good Luck


----------

